# Interview With Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2016)

```
Imaging Resource has posted an interview with Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki, they cover everything from Sigma’s new mirrorless cameras to Sigma’s new f/1.8 zooms. The interview is pretty candid and a good one.</p>
<blockquote><p><strong>Dave Etchells/Imaging Resource:</strong> We’re really surprised and excited by your new mirrorless cameras. That was a big surprise. We had no idea you were working on them, and they’ve generated a lot of interest and debate with our readers. Can you give us some background on why you decided to get into the mirrorless market?</p>
<p><strong>Kazuto Yamaki/Sigma:</strong> I was also surprised at the response from the customers. Actually, it was quite a natural decision for us, because when we started the project we discussed what the camera for the next generation should be. And we discussed what is the advantage of [our cameras]. And of course, it’s the Foveon X3 sensor. It’s a very sharp image, and very crisp per-pixel. A small focus error in the image would be very visible, though, because the sharpness per pixel is quite high for our camera. So there are many advantages [for a mirrorless camera over a DSLR]. The [lower] focus accuracy and mirror shock [of a DSLR], does not exist in the mirrorless system. So we decided to go to mirrorless. <a href="http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2016/03/26/sigma-interview-cpplus-2016-surprise-mirrorless-debut-future-of-f1.8-zooms" target="_blank">Read the full interview</a></p></blockquote>
<p>We expect Sigma to make a big splash at Photokina in 2016. There is also speculation we may see some cinema lenses from Sigma at NAB this year.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Zv (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice! I like how he just answers "yeah" to half the questions! 

So, looks like adapters might work on the sd Quattro and that the APS-H will be slow as heck and be available later. Also, the APS-C lenses probably won't cover the APS-H sensor. 

Looks like the APS-C version would be the way to go then.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't wait to see test results for the Quattro H. 
From what I can tell Foveon handles Moire even better than the Fuji X-Pro 2, and with the bump in sensor size it might even do almost as well as the 5Ds (which seems to nearly out-resolve the test chart).

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/SD1/SD1hVFAI0100.HTM
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/fuji-x-pro2/XPRO2hVFAI00100.HTM
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5ds-r/E5DSRhVFAI00100.HTM


----------



## slclick (Mar 29, 2016)

Sigma ends the 'Can I get a stills only dslr' debate! And with the mount conversion service it's a win win. Boy, now that I think of it, bringing back APS-H will get a few members here in a tizzy.


----------



## Zv (Mar 29, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Can't wait to see test results for the Quattro H.
> From what I can tell Foveon handles Moire even better than the Fuji X-Pro 2, and with the bump in sensor size it might even do almost as well as the 5Ds (which seems to nearly out-resolve the test chart).
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/SD1/SD1hVFAI0100.HTM
> ...



Yeah I'd be curious to see side by side Quattro H Vs 5DSr with the Sigma 50A. 

That said the 5DSr would still be more versatile overall.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 29, 2016)

Zv said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see test results for the Quattro H.
> ...



The 5Ds is infinitely more versatile, but I'm also hoping the Quattro H comes in at $2K. I know that sounds far fetched, but hopefully Sigma learned that their marketing strategy isn't good enough to start selling Veblen products just yet.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 30, 2016)

I am very interested to see how the new cameras will perform. 

That said, I do like how what Sigma is going for here. A mirrorless camera with the ergonomics that DSLR users are used to and it uses existing DSLR lenses.. Thats what I want to see Canon do..


----------



## Zv (Mar 31, 2016)

ExodistPhotography said:


> I am very interested to see how the new cameras will perform.
> 
> That said, I do like how what Sigma is going for here. A mirrorless camera with the ergonomics that DSLR users are used to and it uses existing DSLR lenses.. Thats what I want to see Canon do..



Why? If you want something that looks and feels like a DSLR then why not just buy a DSLR? 

Sigma chose to go Mirrorless as it was the best option for their Foveon sensor to avoid mirror shock and improve focus accuracy. The sensor is very sensitive to unwanted vibrations and it seems like these cameras would greatly benefit by being used on a tripod. So now that negates any size advantage over a DSLR. 

Canon overcame a similar issue in the 5DS/r using a sophisticated dampened mirror mechanism. 

One day maybe Mirrorless will be the norm but for now we have both technologies side by side and manufacturers will use the best option that suits their needs.


----------

